
Psychedelic mushrooms make Denver's 2019 election ballot - evo_9
https://www.denverpost.com/2019/02/01/psychedelic-mushrooms-make-denver-2019-ballot/
======
samcday
_“Denver is quickly becoming the illicit drug capitol of the world,” Jeff
Hunt, director of the Centennial Institute, a conservative think tank at
Colorado Christian University. “High potency pot, proposed needle injection
sites, and now an effort to decriminalize mushrooms. … As a state, we should
be encouraging a healthy lifestyle with less drug use, not more.”_

Why do people consider harm reduction to be incompatible with other
strategies, like limiting access (via minimum age laws, high tax rates, etc)
or active discouragement (scary TV ads or whatever)?

EDIT: formatting

